# Mark Cuban put through table on WWE RAW



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Thought this was pretty cool. He was the guest host last night.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

It's a shame I missed Raw because I was busy doing homework. I heard Cuban was solid all night long...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:laugh:

Brilliant.


----------

